# Motorcycle engine and frame that has been sitting for 9 years



## 909 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,

I hope you can help....

I recently bought a bike that has been sat for 9 years in what seems to be a cold damp garage.

I don't know where to start so please help me with any tips on techniques and recommendations of products (I'm in the UK if that helps).

I have been considering steam cleaning the engine and frame, will it help and the best route to take to make this bike spotless again?

Have a look at the pics.

Thanks.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That may well be an annodized part, initial I would use Stardrops plain @10:1 with water, then "Elbow Grease " degreaser @99p...

Try a safe Wheel Cleaner with some agitation...a brass wire brush or some 2000wet/dry... initially then see how things improve.

A drill soft buffing wheel plus some paste chrome polish.

#AS SmartWheels or G101 at a weak ratio plus evaluation...it will come back the key will be to take your time let's the products work nothing too abrasive of aggressive.

Check out:
#windyurtnowski he repairs bikes frames plastic plus carbon, #motovalet is worth a look for some effective hints.

Have fun.

John Tht.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

May be better to take the chain off plus soak it overnight, steam will help as will a PW from a distance, any degreaser type product plus WD40, those wrapped areas will need careful attention, car shampoo mix in with some warm water.

The balance between cleaning the plastic while ensuring a dressing product can be used later. Get as much physical oil off the chain as possible cotton buds or strips of micofibre.. cheap paintbrush a foil drip tray plus time....lots of time.....lol.

John Tht.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vfr400 by any chance?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

With the swing arm etc being cast, and having the textured finish, theres not going to be an easy way to clean and sort out the oxidisation that has started.

Personally, i would avoid using a brass brush wheel in a drill. Id start with a nylon brush wheel on it. 
Theres a product called SDoc100 cleaning gel. Its pretty good stuff and doesnt just drip off. Id apply that first and leave for a couple of mins and then agitate it by hand with a stiff - ish brush.

But you'll need to take off the chain guard and any other parts in your way.

SDoc also do a chain cleaner that is the strongest i've ever used, again gel type stuff. But don't use it on painted surfaces. Agitate with a toothbrush then rinse off with just a hose. Then should be clean enough to just add chain wax / grease of your choice.


----------



## 909 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Rob267, close it's an rvf400

I am worried about the oxidisation. I'll give it a go and hopefully its not as bad as it looks. 

I was hoping steam cleaning would be the best way but I'm not so sure.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I think a cautious approach working up in severity is the only way - some diluted wheel cleaner / fallout remover and a toothbrush might be enough, but put that idea in your list of ascending potions


----------



## 909 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes will definitely take a catious approach. I have lots of paraffin/kerosene/parasene whatever it's called so might dilute some and start with that.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Not related to cleaning as such but if it has been stored, for that length of time, with petrol in the tank it will have gone off and turned into a brown sludge. The same will have happened in the carburettor float bowls.
Before trying to start it I would remove, wash out the tank then check inside as any water (Modern unleaded attracts moisture) will have separated and remained in contact with the lowest point in the tank and may have caused severe corrosion.
If there is, there are ways of removing it but I have seen many tanks that, once cleaned are too far gone. Then remove and carefully clean the float bowls and jets/emulsion tubes in the carbs as any water and stale fuel there will have caused scale and sediment that will just block the jets, if they are not scaled up already, if you try and start it.
If you have started it already and all is well, you have been very fortunate.


----------

